# Java > Gnral Java > Persistance des donnes >  [Hibernate][EJB] et/ou [ODBC JDBC] Differences avantages inconvenients

## liquideshark

Salut  tous !

Je suis un peu nouveau avec ces technologies et j'aimerais avoir l'avis des habitus en la matire. J'ai un peu touch  tout ces quelques  annes. Mais jamais eu a faire de projet concret seulement des bricoles  ::bug:: , donc pas d'exprience avec tout a. Je lance une discution sur les avantages et les inconvnients de ces technologies. Il y a en qui diront tout va d'pandre de ce que l'on veut faire. Si cette question ne se posait pas  ::roll:: 

Merci  tous

----------


## aperrin

JDBC permet de tout faire mais avec un temps de dveloppement plus lev qu'avec Hibernate/EJB. Les performances sont au rendez vous ou peuvent facilement tre optimises.
Les frameworks de mapping objet relationnel permettent d'acclrer les dveloppements mais ncessitent des retouches lors des tests de performances.
Personnelement j'utilise Hibernate 3 et j'ai utilis EJB2. Hibernate 3 est nettement plus convivial qu'EJB2. Mais EJB 3  semble-il corrig les principales lacunes d'EJB2. Le bilan reste toutefois en faveur de ces frameworks.

----------


## liquideshark

salut aperrin et merci pour ta rponse. J'ai une autre question quel est la difference entre entre EJB2 ET EJB3? j'ai touch un peu  l'ejb3 en tout cas le temps de dveloppement est considrablement rduit.

----------


## slevy

EJB3 est un modle simplifi, bas sur des POJO (Plain Old Java Object) c'est  dire des objets java trs simple (champs + getters & setters) et des annotations (java 5), ce qui permet d'viter la lourdeur des EJB2 avec des descripteurs de dploiement, des interfaces  implmenter et plusieurs objets  crire (home etc...).
Les EJB3 s'excutent dans un conteneur d'EJB qui permet d'utiliser l'IOC pour injecter des rfrences  des objets ou des ressources, ce qui permet d'crire du code propre (module dcoupls les uns des autres).

La partie Entity des EJB3 qui s'appelle maintenant JPA et dont il existe de nombreuse implmentations (Hibernate, Toplink, openJPA...) est bien mieux conue que les celle des EJB2.

----------


## liquideshark

Merci slevy pour ces infos a m'aide beaucoup  comprendre le domaine et boucher mes lacunes TKS

----------

